# Fallout 2 Child-patch



## Max_Power (28. Dezember 2004)

ich hab grad angefangen mal Fallout 2 zu spielen (wie konnte sowas geiles mir immer entgehen???), aber mich nervts, das es keine kinder gibt... löst ja quest-probs aus. kennt einer hier n link zu einem der kinder-patches, mit denen die teppichratten wieder dabei sind? ich will johnny ja nix böses, ich will ihn retten... und eventuell beklauen


----------



## Kajetan (28. Dezember 2004)

Max_Power am 28.12.2004 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab grad angefangen mal Fallout 2 zu spielen (wie konnte sowas geiles mir immer entgehen???), aber mich nervts, das es keine kinder gibt... löst ja quest-probs aus. kennt einer hier n link zu einem der kinder-patches, mit denen die teppichratten wieder dabei sind? ich will johnny ja nix böses, ich will ihn retten... und eventuell beklauen



Schau mal hier vorbei: http://supermutant.de


----------



## Max_Power (29. Dezember 2004)

Kajetan am 28.12.2004 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Max_Power am 28.12.2004 13:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, cool... das is doch genau der böse blut- äh kinder-patch, den ich suche. gleich mal saugen und testen. und wehe die drecksbälger sind dann immernoch weg. dann bring ich mammi und daddy um die ecke (also die virtuellen)


----------



## Donkey-Cong (30. Dezember 2004)

Jetzt bringt der Nachteil Kinderschreck auch endlich mal etwas,
die Mist... ähh lieben Kleinen laufen schon wenn sie dich nur aus der Entfernung sehen. Aber hey, man hat ja mindestens 30 Freunde die schneller sind als sie.


----------



## Sofifreak (30. Dezember 2004)

Donkey-Cong am 30.12.2004 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bringt der Nachteil Kinderschreck auch endlich mal etwas,
> die Mist... ähh lieben Kleinen laufen schon wenn sie dich nur aus der Entfernung sehen. Aber hey, man hat ja mindestens 30 Freunde die schneller sind als sie.




Schau auch mal auf www.vault13.de

eine sehr gute Site mit Blood-Patch und ganz wichtig dem Sprachenpatch

und ein mässig besuchtes aber relativ gutes Forum!

Und ein Link zur Fallout Bibel! (sehr Interessant)!


----------



## redfield (30. Dezember 2004)

Wenn ich nicht irre muss man nach Installation des Patches ein neues Spiel starten, falls du trotz Patch also keine Kinder im Spiel hast...


----------



## Iceman (30. Dezember 2004)

Donkey-Cong am 30.12.2004 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt bringt der Nachteil Kinderschreck auch endlich mal etwas,
> die Mist... ähh lieben Kleinen laufen schon wenn sie dich nur aus der Entfernung sehen. Aber hey, man hat ja mindestens 30 Freunde die schneller sind als sie.



Schade ist nur, dass die DV trotzdem noch verändert wurde und das, für weibliche Charaktere sinnige, Trait "Sex Appeal" gegen das völlig unsinnige "Nachtmensch" ausgetauscht wurde...


----------



## Max_Power (30. Dezember 2004)

redfield am 30.12.2004 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nicht irre muss man nach Installation des Patches ein neues Spiel starten, falls du trotz Patch also keine Kinder im Spiel hast...



das beschissene gefühl bekomm ich langsam auch. könnt kotzen... ich war inzwischen schon in vault city, vault 13, vault (welche is das östlich von 13? 15?), NKR, Reddin.... also ne ganze menge investierte zeit.
kanns sein, das man ohne kinder kein auto bekommt? hab in ner lösung nachgeschaut, weil ich absolut keinen schraubenzieher finden konnte, und da steht was von wegen das n kind einem n tip dazu gibt.


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (30. Dezember 2004)

Max_Power am 30.12.2004 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> redfield am 30.12.2004 11:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auto geht auch ohne Kinder.
Und der Tipp von dem kind ist eben nur ein Tipp. Schau dir halt die ganzen Felsbrocken auf dem Boden an (Vorhof von Vault City) - in irgendeinem versteckt sich was...
... falls aber nicht, kann das benötigte Item (Ein Schraubenschlüssel, wenn ich nicht irre) auch gefunden bzw gekauft werden.


----------



## Max_Power (1. Januar 2005)

MiffiMoppelchen am 30.12.2004 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Max_Power am 30.12.2004 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na ja, den steinhaufen seh ich, ich kann ihn auch ansehen und benutzen... aber beim ansehen kommt nur irgendwas marke: irgendwas an diesen steinen ist merkwürdig. und beim benutzen tut sich auch nix.
hm, da muß ich wohl mal suchen, ob ich n laden finde, wos n schlüssel gibt. wär echt gülle ohne.
ach ja, haben die träume vom dorfschamanen was zu bedeuten? hat das spiel n zeitlimit? oder is das nur blabla und das dorf stirbt eigentlich gar nicht?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (1. Januar 2005)

Max_Power am 01.01.2005 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> na ja, den steinhaufen seh ich, ich kann ihn auch ansehen und benutzen... aber beim ansehen kommt nur irgendwas marke: irgendwas an diesen steinen ist merkwürdig. und beim benutzen tut sich auch nix.
> hm, da muß ich wohl mal suchen, ob ich n laden finde, wos n schlüssel gibt. wär echt gülle ohne.


Hmm, nagut, war mir eh unsicher, da es schon so lange her ist, dass ich Fallout 2 ohne den Anti-Zensur-Patch gespielt habe.
Durchgespielt - mit -Auto - habe ich die zensierte Fassung aber auch mindestens ein dutzend Mal. 



> ach ja, haben die träume vom dorfschamanen was zu bedeuten? hat das spiel n zeitlimit? oder is das nur blabla und das dorf stirbt eigentlich gar nicht?


Nein, kein Zeitlimit.
Die Ereignisse (zB Visionen) treten nach bestimmten Zeitabständen oder Handlungen auf.


----------



## Ender564 (2. Januar 2005)

Unter dem Stein ist nur was zu finden wenn man mit dem Jungen gesprochen hat ansonsten nicht. Wenn die Kinder nicht im Spiel sind geht das also nicht.
Aber der Schraubenschlüssel läßt sich auch woanders finden,dauert halt länger .


----------

